# pronúncia apelidos/sobrenomes com "cc" + "i"



## Nino83

Olá a todos. 

Pelo que eu sei, não há em português palavras escritas com o "c" duplo + "e" ou "i". 

Neste periodo há um tenista brasileiro de origem italiana, Thomaz Bellu*cci*. 

Como é, de hábito, pronunciado este sobrenome em Brasil? 

[be'lusi], [be'luʧi] ou [bel'luʧʧi]? 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Guigo

Nino83 said:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Pelo que eu sei, não há em português palavras escritas com o "c" duplo + "e" ou "i".
> 
> Neste periodo há um tenista brasileiro de origem italiana, Thomaz Bellu*cci*.
> 
> Como é, de hábito, pronunciado este sobrenome em Brasil?
> 
> [be'lusi], [be'luʧi] ou [bel'luʧʧi]?
> 
> Cumprimentos



Temos cóccix, seccionar, confeccionar, infeccionar, etc. No Brasil, o mais comum é pronunciar este 'cc' como 'ks'.

No caso do tenista, já escutei 'Belussi' e 'Belutchi'.


----------



## Nino83

Guigo said:


> No caso do tenista, já escutei 'Belussi' e 'Belutchi'.



Olá Guigo, obrigado. 
Portanto há variação na pronúncia. Todavia as consoantes não são dobradas na pronúncia (como seria em italiano). 
Cumprimentos


----------



## coolbrowne

Não é exatamente isto:





Nino83 said:


> ...Todavia as consoantes não são dobradas na pronúncia (como seria em italiano)...


Em português não há o verdadairo "c" dobrado (_la doppia_). Quando a palavra contém dois "c" em sequência, há uma separação de sílabas entre eles e o primeiro tem som de *k* enquanto o segundo soa como *s*. Note que  em nehum dos exemplos acima a vogal seguinte é _dura_ (a, o, u) porque, se fosse, o segundo seria *ç*, por exemplo, se*cç*ão (que também se escreve _seção_).

Quanto à pronúncia, depende da familiaridade do falante com o idioma italiano. Se baixa ou nula, [be'lusi]. Quem tem melhor conhecimento da língua de Dante diz [be'luʧi]. Quelli che hanno veramente imparato l'italiano dicono [bel'luʧʧi] (si non vogliono sentire dalla moglie: "guarda che ti sei dimenticato la doppia")

Saluti


----------



## Nino83

Grazie mille, coolbrown. 
Vi alguns videos no youtube e a maioria dos jornalistas dizem [be'luʧi].


----------



## Vanda

Sim, Nino, a maioria dos jornalistas tende a pronunciar este tipo de nome como no italiano.


----------



## Alandria

[be'luʧi] exatamente como no Italiano pois o nome é de origem italiana. Existe um comentarista na ESPN de tênis chamado Oswaldo Maraucci, você vai pronunciar da mesma maneira que o Italiano, Nino.

Até mesmo Fabio Fognini pronunciamos igual ao Italiano.
E nossa, que homem é este Fognini, _DIO MIO_!


----------



## Nino83

Vanda said:


> Sim, Nino, a maioria dos jornalistas tende a pronunciar este tipo de nome como no italiano.





Alandria said:


> [be'luʧi] exatamente como no Italiano pois o nome é de origem italiana. Existe um comentarista na ESPN de tênis chamado Oswaldo Maraucci, você vai pronunciar da mesma maneira que o Italiano, Nino.



Mas sem as consoantes dobradas, não é? 




Alandria said:


> Até mesmo Fabio Fognini pronunciamos igual ao Italiano.



Ou seja, come se fosse escrito "Fo*nh*ini"? 




Alandria said:


> E nossa, que homem é este Fognini, _DIO MIO_!



Ele é o noivo da tenista  Flavia Pennetta


----------



## Alandria

Nino83 said:


> Mas sem as consoantes dobradas, não é?
> 
> 
> 
> Ou seja, come se fosse escrito "Fo*nh*ini"?
> 
> 
> 
> Ele é o noivo da tenista  Flavia Pennetta



Já sabia, rs. Sim, como se fosse Fonhini. Geralmente nós respeitamos bastante a pronúncia das palavras em Italiano já que somos a terceira maior nação com ítalo-descendentes fora da Itália.


----------



## Guigo

Alandria said:


> [be'luʧi] exatamente como no Italiano pois o nome é de origem italiana. Existe um comentarista na ESPN de tênis chamado Oswaldo Maraucci, você vai pronunciar da mesma maneira que o Italiano, Nino.



Com tantos jornalistas paulistas, este 'cc' aparece muito nos meios de comunicação como 'tch', mas nem sempre é assim. Lembro do ex-ministro Antonio Palocci pedindo que seu nome fosse pronunciado corretamente, pois em vários lugares era 'Palossi', tanto que alguns humoristas apelidaram-no de _Palhoça_!

Em números absolutos, o Brasil é o maior país com ítalo-descendentes (cerca de 35 milhões), mas em números percentuais ficamos atrás da Argentina.


----------



## Nino83

Alandria said:


> já que somos a terceira maior nação com ítalo-descendentes fora da Itália.





Guigo said:


> Em números absolutos, o Brasil é o maior país com ítalo-descendentes (cerca de 35 milhões), mas em números percentuais ficamos atrás da Argentina.



E São Paulo parece que seja a cidade com o major número de ítalo-descendentes do mundo. 
(Como pergentagem, acho que o Uruguay também seja nos primeiros). 

Obrigado pelas respostas 

Cumprimentos


----------



## mexerica feliz

Tenho uma amiga de sobrenome italiano (Mancini) e ela não pronuncia do jeito italiano (Mantchini), e sim: Mançini.
Mantchini soaria como deboche.


----------



## Nino83

Olá mexerica. 
Mas "Mancini" não tem o "c" dorado  
(há alguns cantores que são conhechidos na ámerica latina, mas de que não gosto , como Co*cc*iante ou Biagio Antona*c**c*i, o cujo sobrenome tem o "c" dobrado também). 

Notei que também o "r" dobrado é pronunciado como no italiano, por exemplo aqui há uma entrevista a  Tiziano Fe*rr*o  e o entrevistador pronúncia ['fe*rr*o] (mas ele diz [ti*s*i'ɐ̃nu] em vez de [ti*ʦʦ*i'ɐ̃nu], notei que também ítalo-brasileiros, como por exemplo José Altafini, que falam italiano há muitos anos, têm dificuldade na pronúncia da [*ʦ*] dobrada). 

Jô Soares, por ipercorrecção, em vez, dobra o "c" de "Andrea Bo*c*elli", dizendo [boʧʧelli]  aqui  (não sabia que o Jô falasse italiano, ele fala muito bem). 

Depois estes videos, parece-me que os (jornalistas) brasileiros pronunciam muito bem os sobrenomes italianos, mantendo a pronúncia original


----------



## hiratafabio

Uma curiosidade: o nome do piloto australiano de Fórmula 1 Daniel Ri*cc*iardo se pronuncia como se fosse Ri*c*ardo. Os pais dele são do sul da Itália, mas era assim que ele era chaamdo quando pequeno, então ficou.


----------



## Nino83

hiratafabio said:


> Uma curiosidade: o nome do piloto australiano de Fórmula 1 Daniel Ri*cc*iardo se pronuncia como se fosse Ri*c*ardo. Os pais dele são do sul da Itália, mas era assim que ele era chaamdo quando pequeno, então ficou.



Agora há pouco li que o pai dele é originário de Ficarra, uma aldeia que fica na província de Messina (que é a minha cidade), em Sicília. 
Ele diz que o seu sobrenome se pronunciaria "ricky-ardo" [rikkjardo] em italiano, mas errou (a pronúncia seria [riʧʧjardo]). 
Obrigado pela informação.


----------



## Hagafiero

Antônio Palocci é sempre pronunciado /palosi/, até onde eu tenha ouvido.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, mas Bertolucci, Boccelli (lá em cima do Jô), Versace, Dolci (Gabanna) entre outros. Minha própria família não sabe pronunciar nosso sobrenome, no Brasil, até agora, só vejo a mim mesma com a pronúncia italiana. Portanto varia não só de lugar, como também de pessoa.


----------



## Guigo

Ontem descobri que o meu querido C. R. Flamengo tem um jogador argentino de nome Mugni. Daí, que mesmo a numerosa turma paulista da TV chamava-o sempre de Múguini e não Múnhi, como seria o esperado.

http://globotv.globo.com/globocom/b...-pela-17a-rodada-do-brasileirao-2014/3584681/


----------



## hiratafabio

Guigo said:


> Ontem descobri que o meu querido C. R. Flamengo tem um jogador argentino de nome Mugni. Daí, que mesmo a numerosa turma paulista da TV chamava-o sempre de Múguini e não Múnhi, como seria o esperado.
> 
> http://globotv.globo.com/globocom/b...-pela-17a-rodada-do-brasileirao-2014/3584681/



No jogo que eu estava vendo ontem, Corinthians x Grêmio, mostraram o gol dele e o narrador disse que a própria *torcida no Rio* chama ele de Múguini.

Edit: isso me fez lembrar o que acontece com o jogador argentino Mascherano. Na Argentina (e provavelmente na Espanha também) o chamam de "Masherano". Já no Brasil, o chamam de "Masquerano".


----------



## Nino83

Outro dia Thomaz Bellucci foi no programa de Danilo Gentili e o Diguinho chamou ele de [be'luʧʧi] (um "l" e dois "tch") que parece ser uma pronúncia bastante comum.


----------

